# [Q] Samsung Galaxy Young 2 SM-G130



## CaLix25 (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right place to post, but if not, Admin just delete my post.

Hi all,

I bought this new device for only 359 Sar here in Saudi, it is cheap but good specs as stated below:
Android OS:  4.4.2 Kitkat
Size:              320 x 480 pixels, 3.5 inches (~165 ppi pixel density)
Sim:               2 Slot
Camera:        3.15MP 2048 x 1536 pixels
Video:            [email protected]
CPU:             1 GHz
Battery:          1300 mAh

Now, this is my question. is there anyone trying to root this device?try several apps but did not work.
If anyone have this device and manage to root, just post a comment below 

Thanks,

From Filipino Guy here in Saudi Arabia


----------



## ahsanrafiq (Sep 20, 2014)

CaLix25 said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post, but if not, Admin just delete my post.
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought this device yesterday from extra Saudi Arabia and have the same issue. If anybody succeeded please share. Please recommend call recording software as well.


----------



## Killwish (Sep 21, 2014)

ahsanrafiq said:


> I bought this device yesterday from extra Saudi Arabia and have the same issue. If anybody succeeded please share. Please recommend call recording software as well.

Click to collapse











CaLix25 said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post, but if not, Admin just delete my post.
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to find any custom recovery for your device....  Then flash it via Odin. And with custom recovery flash superuser.zip. 
You can find superuser.zip on chain fire website.


----------



## Robi-K (Oct 10, 2014)

I have managed to root my variant SM-G130HN with the file attached. Simply flash with Odin. After that download SuperSU from Play Store.
My firmware version is XXUOANH5. It also works with XXU0ANH2 tested. Z3X box developers made it available for me. So credit goes to them.


----------



## bert2382 (Oct 11, 2014)

*samsung galaxy 2 sm-g130hn*

i have G130HNXXU0ANH3 can i root my phone with G130HNXXU0ANH2_ROOT ....... if i can where i put it in odin to flash it


----------



## Robi-K (Oct 11, 2014)

You can try. It will probably work. You put in pda section.


----------



## bert2382 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Young 2 SM-G130*

i dont Brick my phone with this ??


----------



## Robi-K (Oct 12, 2014)

All I can say is what I tested. Ive tested with both software versions and it worked without problems. If you are afraid flash youre phone with the same firmware and root it. That way its 100% it won't brick youre device. By the way this root method can't hardbrick youre device unless you flash it as boot in Odin. It's you're choice if you want to use it. I've tested it and it works.


----------



## bert2382 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Young 2 SM-G130*

I've done it but after that I installed does supersu nothing happened


----------



## Robi-K (Oct 12, 2014)

This is just rooting. It doesn't do anything per se. It just gives you root acces.


----------



## bert2382 (Oct 12, 2014)

*SM-G130HN Samsung galaxy young 2*

i stil dont have root acces


----------



## Robi-K (Oct 12, 2014)

Hmm. No idea why not. I'll try it again tomorrow and keep you up to date on what happens.


----------



## CaLix25 (Oct 16, 2014)

Robi-K said:


> I have managed to root my variant SM-G130HN with the file attached. Simply flash with Odin. After that download SuperSU from Play Store.
> My firmware version is XXUOANH5. It also works with XXU0ANH2 tested. Z3X box developers made it available for me. So credit goes to them.

Click to collapse



Should this work to firmware version G130HXXU0ANG3??




bert2382 said:


> i stil dont have root acces

Click to collapse



What is your firmware version?


----------



## bert2382 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Young 2 SM-G130*

i sold the phone already


----------



## Robi-K (Oct 17, 2014)

Mine is working ok. SuperSu works just fine.


----------



## fun.monolita (Oct 19, 2014)

*How to get root rights for SM-G130H for firmware XEN-G130HXXUDANG6?*



Robi-K said:


> I have managed to root my variant SM-G130HN with the file attached. Simply flash with Odin. After that download SuperSU from Play Store.
> My firmware version is XXUOANH5. It also works with XXU0ANH2 tested. Z3X box developers made it available for me. So credit goes to them.

Click to collapse






How to get root rights for SM-G130H for firmware XEN-G130HXXUDANG6?


----------



## samtani776 (Oct 20, 2014)

I bought this phone recently & when ever I make a call or receive a call the lock comes up and I had to double tap the screen to use the keyboard. Its annoying & how to remove it completely.


----------



## Robi-K (Oct 20, 2014)

You cannot disable this as far as I know. Your phone doesn't have a proximity sensor so this is how it prevents you from touching the screen while in call. 
It is the same with all Samsung models which don't have proximity sensors.


----------



## samtani776 (Oct 21, 2014)

Robi-K said:


> You cannot disable this as far as I know. Your phone doesn't have a proximity sensor so this is how it prevents you from touching the screen while in call.
> It is the same with all Samsung models which don't have proximity sensors.

Click to collapse



Is there any way I can flash custom Rom & get rid of this.


----------



## Robi-K (Oct 21, 2014)

Probably but I don't think there are any. Also if you disable that what will you do when in call? Your face will continuosly touch the screen and do stuff.


----------



## CaLix25 (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right place to post, but if not, Admin just delete my post.

Hi all,

I bought this new device for only 359 Sar here in Saudi, it is cheap but good specs as stated below:
Android OS:  4.4.2 Kitkat
Size:              320 x 480 pixels, 3.5 inches (~165 ppi pixel density)
Sim:               2 Slot
Camera:        3.15MP 2048 x 1536 pixels
Video:            [email protected]
CPU:             1 GHz
Battery:          1300 mAh

Now, this is my question. is there anyone trying to root this device?try several apps but did not work.
If anyone have this device and manage to root, just post a comment below 

Thanks,

From Filipino Guy here in Saudi Arabia


----------



## samtani776 (Oct 22, 2014)

Robi-K said:


> Probably but I don't think there are any. Also if you disable that what will you do when in call? Your face will continuously touch the screen and do stuff.
> 
> you are right but I do have the flip case & the only problem is the double tap. If not then I will sell the phone. Thanks for your reply.

Click to collapse


----------



## AceOverclocked (Nov 10, 2014)

Robi-K said:


> I have managed to root my variant SM-G130HN with the file attached. Simply flash with Odin. After that download SuperSU from Play Store.
> My firmware version is XXUOANH5. It also works with XXU0ANH2 tested. Z3X box developers made it available for me. So credit goes to them.

Click to collapse



Tried but it didn't work  any other solutions?


----------



## AceOverclocked (Nov 13, 2014)

Bump, is there really no way of rooting this thing?


----------



## iyaychen (Dec 1, 2014)

I have root access use vroot via pc. Now , i question how to install cwm recovery for galaxy young 2 sm-g130h???


----------



## CasTTeLLo (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## anandnitin25 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Yes you can root*

You can easily root your device using  G130HNXXU0ANH2_ROOT.tar file.Put handset in downloading mode upload this file using odin.


----------



## andresurbakti21 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Please Helpme friend!!!!*

I have a *Samsung Galaxy Young SM - G130H* and not _Samsung Galaxy Young SM - G130HN_ . I am very confused how to perform rooting on my samsung . 
Please Help me .


----------



## iyaychen (Dec 12, 2014)

Some body help port recovery for young 2 smg130


----------



## Ano11 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Rooting SM-G130H: SOLVED*

I tried to root my Dual-Sim SM-G130H (G130HXXUOANG3) with Odin and the G130HNXXU0ANH2_ROOT.tar file, but unfortunately it did not work.
"No su binary installed" 
Does anyone know another method for getting root access?
Thanks!

*EDIT (update):*
I also tried G130HXXU0ANG6_ROOT.tar but that didn't work either on my G130HXXUOANG3 phone.
Then I decided to flash the G130HXXU0ANG*6* firmware I found on sammobile.com (.../firmwares/download/33607/G130HXXU0ANG6_G130HXEH0ANG1_XEH.zip).
The phone now reports:
- Baseband version: G130HXXU0ANG*5* [strange that this is a "5" not a "6"!]
- Build number: KOT49H.G130HXXU0ANG6 [this is a "6" again]
After that, I tried to root it with the G130HXXU0ANG*6*_ROOT.tar file I found on mediafire.com (.../download/kh0ekblq8kkjrdp/G130HXXU0ANG6_ROOT.tar).

But still, after installing SuperSU I still receive the message: ""No su binary installed". Anymore suggestions on how to get root? Thanks!

*EDIT (update 2):*
I just tried the program vRoot 1.7.3 ==> that program successfully rooted my phone!
I installed it on my PC, connected the phone, and pressed "root". After that, I removed the Chinese Super-Su app and installed the English SuperSu from Play store.
Great! So all this Odin flashing was not even necessary 

vRoot is currently called iRoot and there is now even an Android app available, so no PC needed anymore (but I did not try it).

*EDIT (update 3): FINAL ROOTING PROCEDURE FOR SM-G130H*
This is the procedure that I followed:
1) Flash firmware G130HXXU0ANG6_G130HXEH0ANG1_XEH (Hungary) with Odin
2) Flash G130HXXU0ANG6_ROOT.tar with Odin ==> after reboot no root access yet
3) Run vRoot / iRoot v1.7.3
After reboot: root access!
You can remove the Chinese Super-Su app (and other installed Chinese apps) and install the English SuperSu from Google Play store.
If you leave out step 2, vRoot will **not** succeed.
I guess this procedure will work for all SM-G130H phones 

=> Maybe the ..._ROOT.tar also works with other G130H firmwares, I do not know, but what I found was that it is essential to flash *BOTH* the ...._root.tar file *AND* afterwards run vRoot.

*EDIT (update 4): POSSIBLE ROOTING PROCEDURE FOR SM-G130HN?*
Maybe like this (I don't have the HN version so I can not try it):
1) Flash one of the four G130HNXXU0ANH2 firmwares that are posted on sammobile.com (France XEF, Hungary XEH, Luxembourg LUX, Nordic Countries NEE) with Odin
2) Flash G130HNXXU0ANH2_ROOT.tar with Odin
3) Run vRoot / iRoot v1.7.3


----------



## Ano11 (Dec 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried installing TWRP?


----------



## thomas77777 (Dec 27, 2014)

*Alternative Working Rooting procedure for SM-G130HN*

Hi,
inspired by the previous posts in this thread, and experimenting a couple of hours ,
trying to get a deeper understanding of everything, 
the following rooting procedure is possible as well:  

>> follow the description in the attached file SM-G130HN_RootingHowTo.txt 
>> the modified Superuser installation script you find in the attached archieve update-binarySMG130HN.zip  

The procedure is based on flashing the G130HNXXU0ANH2_ROOT.tar described and linked in this thread and
the final "real" installation of SuperSU. When you read the script update-binarySMG130HN you will learn everything
about an appropriate "manual" installation of SuperSU and get a deeper insight, how things work in the 
Android context. The generation of the script derivate became necessary, since the Android on the SM-G130HN
doesn't know an "unzip" command and also doesn't have a /tmp directory.


----------



## Ano11 (Dec 28, 2014)

thomas77777 said:


> Hi,
> inspired by the previous posts in this thread, and experimenting a couple of hours ,
> trying to get a deeper understanding of everything,
> the following rooting procedure is possible as well:
> <cut>

Click to collapse



Hi there _Thomas_,
Should your method work for both the SM-G130H and SM-G130HN version?
Does it result in the red exclamation mark when booting up (as I got after rooting it)?
"Triangle Away" was not able to remove the exclamation mark from my : I got a 'device not supported' error.
Thanks!


----------



## CaLix25 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ano11 said:


> I tried to root my Dual-Sim SM-G130H (G130HXXUOANG3) with Odin and the G130HNXXU0ANH2_ROOT.tar file, but unfortunately it did not work.
> "No su binary installed"
> Does anyone know another method for getting root access?
> Thanks!
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow Great job men. I will try to my SM-G130H.

Thanks buddy. Report back!


----------



## Moch Fahry ThreeyansYah (Dec 31, 2014)

*please .!! CWM recovery for SM-G130*

Hi  .... 
Ia succes root for you steep .... ..
But i don't know To get recovery for G130..
can you help me.. Please..


----------



## PenguinDada (Jan 2, 2015)

Ano11 said:


> I tried to root my Dual-Sim SM-G130H (G130HXXUOANG3) with Odin and the G130HNXXU0ANH2_ROOT.tar file, but unfortunately it did not work.
> "No su binary installed"
> Does anyone know another method for getting root access?
> Thanks!
> ...

Click to collapse



I just rooted my SM-G130H*N* this way (Don't forget to remove the Chinese SuperSu/Apps). Thank you! 

Something to note though. At first I used the iRoot  .apk and it didn't work. It turned out that I had to use the PC program to do it 

I guess the only thing left to try now is custom recovery and then flash a custom rom. Pretty excited


----------



## PenguinDada (Jan 4, 2015)

Ano11 said:


> Hi there _Thomas_,
> Should your method work for both the SM-G130H and SM-G130HN version?
> Does it result in the red exclamation mark when booting up (as I got after rooting it)?
> "Triangle Away" was not able to remove the exclamation mark from my : I got a 'device not supported' error.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I just rooted (again) my SM-G130HN using his method and the red exclamation mark is still there. I believe it triggers when you flash the modified firmware with Odin. 

On another note, unless either TWRP/CWM is requested to do so, I don't see this phone getting custom recovery anytime soon.


----------



## pontmax.xx (Jan 10, 2015)

*I have CWM*

i have CWM But if have any ROM??????


----------



## thomas77777 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Rooting Samsung SM-G130HN*

Hi Ano 11,
Sorry for late reply!



Ano11 said:


> Hi there _Thomas_,
> Should your method work for both the SM-G130H and SM-G130HN version?
> Does it result in the red exclamation mark when booting up (as I got after rooting it)?
> "Triangle Away" was not able to remove the exclamation mark from my : I got a 'device not supported' error.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I tried it only with the SM-G130HN and repeated it yesterday with a second phone of that type.
So I cannot say if it works with the SM-G130H as well. 
Yes the first step ( flashing the G130HNXXU0ANH2_ROOT.tar) results in the red exclamation mark and I also tried "Triangle Away" and it didn't work with this phone yet. I sent a dump to the developers, maybe one day it will work. But the triangle doesn't really disturb me. But a phone without firewall is "crap" and therefore from my point of view rooting is a MUST.

The second step (execution of the script) just cleanly installs the SuperSU program and has no side-effects.
The script update-binarySMG130HN is basically independent and should work for other phones as well. I just had to 
modify the original "update-binary" script delivered in the Superuser.zip, since the SM-G130HN is lacking some things like an "unzip" command. 

Regards, Thomas


----------



## zawi2001 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi none of this method works for my phone :/ i'm looking since 2 days and I can't find any working method :/
Any help with making root on my phone ?
Model - SM-G130HN
Model version - G130HNXXUOANL1


----------



## hakiki (Feb 2, 2015)

Thts rght.. i have SM-g130h too.. 

Sent from my SM-G130H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## CaLix25 (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right place to post, but if not, Admin just delete my post.

Hi all,

I bought this new device for only 359 Sar here in Saudi, it is cheap but good specs as stated below:
Android OS:  4.4.2 Kitkat
Size:              320 x 480 pixels, 3.5 inches (~165 ppi pixel density)
Sim:               2 Slot
Camera:        3.15MP 2048 x 1536 pixels
Video:            [email protected]
CPU:             1 GHz
Battery:          1300 mAh

Now, this is my question. is there anyone trying to root this device?try several apps but did not work.
If anyone have this device and manage to root, just post a comment below 

Thanks,

From Filipino Guy here in Saudi Arabia


----------



## hakiki (Feb 3, 2015)

How about this version... can you hlpe?
Sent from my SM-G130H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ali365Dash (Feb 15, 2015)

thomas77777 said:


> Hi,
> inspired by the previous posts in this thread, and experimenting a couple of hours ,
> trying to get a deeper understanding of everything,
> the following rooting procedure is possible as well:
> ...

Click to collapse



You do realize you could just use iRoot? (You'll need a PC, the android app doesn't work.)


----------



## hakiki (Feb 16, 2015)

I have rooted my galaxy sm-g130h. via pc. But it's no respon. Why? Help me please

Sent from my SM-G130H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hakiki (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes i have rooted my SM-g130h n It was Suxefull .. thanks U so much

Sent from my SM-G130H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nythraniel (Feb 28, 2015)

*Still confused in rooting*

@hakiki what method did you use? if it was vroot through pc, can you provide a link to the software? or attached the zip file of the software in your reply here in this forum? i google but there is a lot of unofficial version of vroot as well as fake website. i am not sure what website to trust. can you share the steps in rooting your device successfully?
@thomas77777
i cannot seem to figure out step 4.  
what i did so far was 
0.) enable usb debugging in dev options in setting 
1.) flash G130HNXXU0ANH2_ROOT.tar  through odin 3.09   
2.) download UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.40.zip 
    then copy folders "arm", "arm64", "armv7", "common" to phone's Download folder 
3.) downloaded your update-binarySMG130HN.zip, extract it, renamed the extracted file to "update-binary" then copy update-binary inside folder META-INF\com\google\android of UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.40.zip, replacing the original update-binary

but for step 4


			
				thomas77777; said:
			
		

> Step 4:
> 
> - connect SM-G130HN to Ubuntu computer, having adb installed (or Windows Computer with equivalent adb software)
> - open terminal
> ...

Click to collapse



my question for you is what adb software to install for windows? how do you execute step 4 in windows?
Open cmd terminal. Where do you find adb devices? How to load script on mobile phone?adb shell?

sorry..noob here..


----------



## hakiki (Mar 1, 2015)

I use the tutorial from 
http://eggydroiders.heck.in/tutorial-root-samsung-sm-g130h-via-pc.xhtml
Sent from my SM-G130H using XDA Free mobile app
But it's indonesian lenguage


----------



## p88ete (Mar 4, 2015)

*best way and easy root*

I used kingo root. no mess no fuss and so easy one button to press


----------



## profcount (Mar 4, 2015)

*just rooted my.*

I got this link and managed to root my Samsung galaxy young 2 (SM-G130H) but unfortunately I can't post the link here cos am a new user. contact me on [email protected] for it


----------



## marianspeed (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi, how do i root Samsung galaxy young 2 g130hxxu0anl1? I can't find any root file for this version, and i dont know what version to flash in order to work properly and i only want to do this if it's necessary. I only need root because i can't write on sd card and i use it a lot. No apps with one click root are working.

edit: First try and I managed to root it with some help and tutorials.  Thanks!

edit2: After following multiple tutorials for root some that didn't work here is one complete tutorial:
Prerequisites:
1. You need to download and install Samsung Kies 3 and connect your phone or download and install samsung usb drivers.(i used kies)
2. connect phone to usb, download and install "universal ADB drivers", it should detect your phone, click install.(sometimes it says that you have the wrong drivers so click install for correct ones if asked)
3. download and install Odin 3.10 or 3.09(you can find it on desktop after installing, unzip it)
4. download firmware G130HXXU0ANG6 for a country near you(doesn't really matter). i chose G130HXXU0ANG6_G130HXEH0ANG1_XEH(Hungary) from sammobile(dot)com and unzip it, filename should end in ".tar.md5"
5. download root file mediafire(dot)com/download/kh0ekblq8kkjrdp/G130HXXU0ANG6_ROOT.tar
6. backup your data, firmware doesn't destroy your data, but just in case.

How to root:
1. Activate usb debugging in settings(Go to settings-about phone-press build number several times until developer mode is active, then go back, select developer and check mark usb debugging).With phone connected to usb in download mode start Odin(To enter download mode turn off your phone, hold volume down(-) + home button + power button at the same time, then press volume up(+) to confirm when asked.
2. Click on AP in Odin, select firmware from sammobile that you unzipped ending in .tar.md5
3. File will be checked by odin, after that you can press start(make sure you DONT move your usb cable)
4. Phone will restart and you will have new firmware.
5. Now use the same procedure for odin to install root file ending in .tar( download mode, click AP select root file then start)
6.download and install iroot and click to root your phone and wait for it to finish.(some unwanted programs will be installed so you need to uninstall them after)
7.now your phone is rooted but superuser is in chinese

For changing language to english:
1. Download and unzip "Replace_VRoot_With_SuperSU.zip" file mediafire(dot)com/?ky9845gisnn3824
2. Copy the folder "mrw" to phone /storage(use androzip or some file manager that you like)
3. Download terminal emulator from google play(when you open terminal and write "su" in chinese language will ask to grant access to superuser for terminal but i dont know which one is to allow/decline so tap one button before countdown expires, if it doesnt work tap the other one after restart or 15min, i think it's the right button)
4. In terminal write:
su
sh /sdcard/mrw/root.sh
5. Thats it, it should work after reboot.

PS:Make sure you have original usb cable not charger usb cable as Odin is sensitive and doesn't detect phone if cable is low quality and use this tutorial at your own risk.
If you are stuck in bootloop(continous restarting phone) take the battery out and insert it back. Hold volume up(+) + home button + power button at the same time to enter recovery mode and select wipe data/factory reset with volume keys and select it with power button.


----------



## IAmDatMadd TV (Mar 8, 2015)

marianspeed said:


> Hi, how do i root Samsung galaxy young 2 g130hxxu0anl1? I can't find any root file for this version, and i dont know what version to flash in order to work properly and i only want to do this if it's necessary. I only need root because i can't write on sd card and i use it a lot. No apps with one click root are working.
> 
> edit: First try and I managed to root it with some help and tutorials.  Thanks!

Click to collapse



How did you root it please ??


----------



## Magikus (Mar 13, 2015)

*Galaxy Young 2 Duos - G130MUBU0AOA1*

Hello all.

I'm trying to root the model Galaxy Young 2 firmware  G130MUBU0AOA1, it would be possible to adapt these method maybe? 

Original firmware can be found here: 

firmwares.samprix.com/?dev=SM-G130M


----------



## Minolers (Mar 13, 2015)

*Share CWM Please*



pontmax.xx said:


> i have CWM But if have any ROM??????

Click to collapse



share cwm please


----------



## MirnesAndroidYoung2 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Custom rom please *

If someone have any custom rom like cyanogenmod for our device or port of another phone rom please post i will wait untill someone post it. Sorry for bad English


----------



## Ali365Dash (Mar 22, 2015)

Magikus said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I'm trying to root the model Galaxy Young 2 firmware  G130MUBU0AOA1, it would be possible to adapt these method maybe?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just use iRoot. (Download link is for PC version, seeing as mobile doesn't work)
products .mgyun. com/api/downjump?productcode=vRoot&channelcode=1005
Remove the spaces, or it won't work.


----------



## parrior (Mar 24, 2015)

Try to search your device in development posts.


----------



## AndroidNoob935 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi all
Just needing to know
Is there anyway to root the SM-G130H? All the root methods I've found for this require files that aren't compatible with my variant.
G130HXXUOAOA1
Android 4.4.2
Locked to the Optus Network

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## amedyaz (May 16, 2015)

*galaxy young 2, with single sim ( locked on MOBILIS operator, Algeria)*

Hi all, 
I am a new member and first, sorry for my poor english
I bought that Galaxy Young 2 SM-G130H inALgeria ( locked on MOBILIS operator). It has a single sim and same specifications than other models. 
 It's original firmware  G130HXXUOAB2 ( Saudi Arabia version) reboot itself every time. So i flashed it with G130HXXUOANL1 ( South Africa version) and i have no bug with it.
 Then i rooted it with  this method ( APDATE 3 ) like this :
  - G130HNXXU0ANH2_ROOT.tar  with odin
 - VRoot_1.7.3.4863_english_cid1005_7337ba1e_89.exe from my PC
  I have root access but my pb is that when i removed chinese apps the superSU downloaded from Play Store don't work ; I tried different versions  ( superSU, superuser, ..) without success .
 I used IROOT again to reinstall the chinese version of superSU.
  Anyone can help me ?
  thank's 













Ano11 said:


> I tried to root my Dual-Sim SM-G130H (G130HXXUOANG3) with Odin and the G130HNXXU0ANH2_ROOT.tar file, but unfortunately it did not work.
> "No su binary installed"
> Does anyone know another method for getting root access?
> Thanks!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Anthony-Xda-fan (May 20, 2015)

bert2382 said:


> i dont Brick my phone with this ??

Click to collapse



you might damage your phone but u can always reset it


----------



## razvangrig (May 28, 2015)

You have to be rooted:

Download Cwm V6.0.3.7
Mirror
Download Terminal Emulator V1.0.65
Mirror

Copy recovery.img in internal memory
Install Terminal Emulator
Open Terminal Emulator
Type su and press enter
Allow root permission when prompted
Type the following then press enter
dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p12
Power off your phone and boot into recovery
Done

Now we need custom rom


----------



## MirnesAndroidYoung2 (Jun 1, 2015)

*CWM Recovey Guys *

Hello guys todaay we are getting cwm recovery  
So first what you will need is ODIN 3.09 To instal cwm recovery 
1) start odin(note: phone must be unplugged)
2)turn phone into download mode
3) check ap box, and find cwm.tar file placed on your pc after download and than select it..
4)Flash it via odin
5)Reboot your phone 
6) turn it off again 
7)press volume +, home and power button and voila you got cwm   
NOTE: IF IM HELPED YOU PRESS TNX  
ALSO EXTRACT RAR ARCHIVE THERE IS CWM.TAR FILE. ALSO SORRY FOR BAD ENGLISH


----------



## CaLix25 (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right place to post, but if not, Admin just delete my post.

Hi all,

I bought this new device for only 359 Sar here in Saudi, it is cheap but good specs as stated below:
Android OS:  4.4.2 Kitkat
Size:              320 x 480 pixels, 3.5 inches (~165 ppi pixel density)
Sim:               2 Slot
Camera:        3.15MP 2048 x 1536 pixels
Video:            [email protected]
CPU:             1 GHz
Battery:          1300 mAh

Now, this is my question. is there anyone trying to root this device?try several apps but did not work.
If anyone have this device and manage to root, just post a comment below 

Thanks,

From Filipino Guy here in Saudi Arabia


----------



## cgcbv (Jun 8, 2015)

*Hi , this is Cwm ? Could you be more specific. thanks*



MirnesAndroidYoung2 said:


> Hello guys todaay we are getting cwm recovery
> So first what you will need is ODIN 3.09 To instal cwm recovery
> 1) start odin(note: phone must be unplugged)
> 2)turn phone into download mode
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi , this is Cwm ? Could you be more specific. what is it good for? thanks


----------



## MirnesAndroidYoung2 (Jun 9, 2015)

cgcbv said:


> Hi , this is Cwm ? Could you be more specific. what is it good for? thanks

Click to collapse



No, its not problem at all, so its clockword mode recovery image (img) file its mostly used for backup of phone rom,flashing custom roms and many more  . This file is flashable image, which is only flashable via odin newer version, im writted already which box you need to check to flash it, its easy man just follow my steps and it will be ok   .


----------



## Ano11 (Jun 9, 2015)

razvangrig said:


> You have to be rooted:
> 
> Download Cwm V6.0.3.7
> <cut>
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! I just spent two days downloading the Android source code because I decided to try to compile a TWRP recovery for this phone. But I am still stuck in some repo sync errors... 
I had not noticed your post before today. I am gonna try your CWM recovery tomorrow, if it works I will leave my efforts to build a recovery myself for now.

*EDIT:* I tried flashing the recovery.img with the Rashr app from the Play store but that resulted in a bootloop... I had to extract the boot.img and recovery.img from the original firmware update file, pack it under Linux as a .tar file and flash it with Odin to get my phone working again. Now I followed _MirnesAndroidYoung2_'s instructions to flash the CWM.tar file with Odin and then everything went well.
However, CWM seems to have a problem with my 64 GB microsd card (FAT32). Otherwise I can use this card without problems on this phone. So I had to put in a 32 GB card to be able to make a CWM backup. Thanks to both of you! The red exclamation mark during booting has gone now, although "Check software update" still reports that the system has been altered in an unauthorized way  Root access is still there


----------



## MirnesAndroidYoung2 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ano11 said:


> Thanks a lot! I just spent two days downloading the Android source code because I decided to try to compile a TWRP recovery for this phone. But I am still stuck in some repo sync errors...
> I had not noticed your post before today. I am gonna try your CWM recovery tomorrow, if it works I will leave my efforts to build a recovery myself for now.
> 
> *EDIT:* I tried flashing the recovery.img with the Rashr app from the Play store but that resulted in a bootloop... I had to extract the boot.img and recovery.img from the original firmware update file, pack it under Linux as a .tar file and flash it with Odin to get my phone working again. Now I followed _MirnesAndroidYoung2_'s instructions to flash the CWM.tar file with Odin and then everything went well.
> However, CWM seems to have a problem with my 64 GB microsd card (FAT32). Otherwise I can use this card without problems on this phone. So I had to put in a 32 GB card to be able to make a CWM backup. Thanks to both of you! The red exclamation mark during booting has gone now, although "Check software update" still reports that the system has been altered in an unauthorized way  Root access is still there

Click to collapse



It must work and its really easy to get cwm, using my method also my friend red exclamation mark is on every samsung device after rooting its normal.  If you are flashed it as well than its ok it will work 100%. I also have way how to get custom rom so please support me by pressing tnx so i can post it


----------



## Ano11 (Jun 10, 2015)

MirnesAndroidYoung2 said:


> It must work and its really easy to get cwm, using my method also my friend red exclamation mark is on every samsung device after rooting its normal.  If you are flashed it as well than its ok it will work 100%. I also have way how to get custom rom so please support me by pressing tnx so i can post it

Click to collapse



I just gave you some thank you's 
Don't you have plans for making a TWRP recovery? I like that much better than CWM...
If you plan to make a ROM yourself that would be a nice start


----------



## MirnesAndroidYoung2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ano11 said:


> I just gave you some thank you's
> Don't you have plans for making a TWRP recovery? I like that much better than CWM...
> If you plan to make a ROM yourself that would be a nice start

Click to collapse



Thank you werry much, I will start new thread with roms i mentioned before, which have custom buildprop by me to work on our phone  . Soon i will start making roms for our phone.


----------



## Ano11 (Jun 11, 2015)

MirnesAndroidYoung2 said:


> Thank you werry much, I will start new thread with roms i mentioned before, which have custom buildprop by me to work on our phone  . Soon i will start making roms for our phone.

Click to collapse



 I am still trying to compile this TWRP recovery but it is not easy. First time Linux user, you know... I am now at the point that I need to make a BoardConfig.mk and recovery.fstab, no idea yet how to make these for my device... Maybe I must just be patient and wait for your results, I guess you are much more experienced in Linux/Android than I am (I guess most people are )

*EDIT:*
Trying to install otatools but to no avail: "build/core/java.mk:23: *** cts/apps/CtsVerifier: Invalid LOCAL_SDK_VERSION 'current' Choices are: .  Stop."
When I download the otatools separately and then run the mkvendor.sh script, it complains: "unpackbootimg not found. Is your android build environment set up and have the host tools been built?"
No idea how to get it working  
_razvangrig_, can you maybe provide us with the files that you (probably) extracted from the stock boot.img file and used for compiling the CWM recovery (AndroidBoard.mk, AndroidProducts.mk, BoardConfig.mk, cm.mk, device_[codename].mk, kernel (the binary), recovery.fstab, etc. )? Thanks! :good:


----------



## MirnesAndroidYoung2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ano11 said:


> I am still trying to compile this TWRP recovery but it is not easy. First time Linux user, you know... I am now at the point that I need to make a BoardConfig.mk and recovery.fstab, no idea yet how to make these for my device... Maybe I must just be patient and wait for your results, I guess you are much more experienced in Linux/Android than I am (I guess most people are )

Click to collapse



Im acctually work with all things connected with rooting,flashing, and tweaking android devices, im learned it on my previos device so, you can also make it by yourself or wait for mine in this month, also twrp is somethime difficult to port on specific device, also if you have out phone clean rom put it on drive so i can start porting, because i cannot download it from sammobile it will take forever 

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/hello-sm-g130-users-d-t3132743


----------



## Ano11 (Jun 12, 2015)

MirnesAndroidYoung2 said:


> Im acctually work with all things connected with rooting,flashing, and tweaking android devices, im learned it on my previos device so, you can also make it by yourself or wait for mine in this month, also twrp is somethime difficult to port on specific device, also if you have out phone clean rom put it on drive so i can start porting, because i cannot download it from sammobile it will take forever
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/hello-sm-g130-users-d-t3132743

Click to collapse



BTW, CWM recovery seems to work fine but I see this message all the time: "No file-contexts". Do you have this as well? Don't know to worry about it or not.


----------



## MirnesAndroidYoung2 (Jun 13, 2015)

Ano11 said:


> BTW, CWM recovery seems to work fine but I see this message all the time: "No file-contexts". Do you have this as well? Don't know to worry about it or not.

Click to collapse



That's normal it appears and it comes on almost all devices , so its nothing to worry about  .


----------



## razvangrig (Jun 14, 2015)

Ano11 said:


> _razvangrig_, can you maybe provide us with the files that you (probably) extracted from the stock boot.img file and used for compiling the CWM recovery (AndroidBoard.mk, AndroidProducts.mk, BoardConfig.mk, cm.mk, device_[codename].mk, kernel (the binary), recovery.fstab, etc. )? Thanks! :good:

Click to collapse



Sorry, I got the files and instructions from a turkish forum


----------



## Ano11 (Jun 15, 2015)

razvangrig said:


> Sorry, I got the files and instructions from a turkish forum

Click to collapse



I guess it is netiqette to say where you got it from, now you gave the impression that you were the one that made the CWM files...
Can you give a link to the original forum? Thanks!


----------



## razvangrig (Jun 15, 2015)

If I let the impression that I was the one that made the CWM it wasn't intentional, I just didn't remembered the terms I used in google search. I searched again and found the site. It isn't a turkish forum but an indonesian blog, I don't recognize the language 

http://eggydroiders.heck.in/cara-install-cwm-samsung-galaxy-young-2.xhtml
http://eggydroiders.heck.in/cara-install-cwm-samsung-galaxy-young-3.xhtml
http://www.trends7media.com/2015/03/cara-instal-cwm-samsung-galaxy-young-2.html?m=0


----------



## MirnesAndroidYoung2 (Jun 15, 2015)

razvangrig said:


> If I let the impression that I was the one that made the CWM it wasn't intentional, I just didn't remembered the terms I used in google search. I searched again and found the site. It isn't a turkish forum but an indonesian blog, I don't recognize the language
> 
> http://eggydroiders.heck.in/cara-install-cwm-samsung-galaxy-young-2.xhtml
> http://eggydroiders.heck.in/cara-install-cwm-samsung-galaxy-young-3.xhtml
> http://www.trends7media.com/2015/03/cara-instal-cwm-samsung-galaxy-young-2.html?m=0

Click to collapse



I think that this ones are modified and their are different then mine.


----------



## razvangrig (Jun 15, 2015)

What matters is that we have working CWM and root. MirnesAndroidYoung2 can you make rom? Thank you


----------



## Ano11 (Jun 15, 2015)

MirnesAndroidYoung2 said:


> I think that this ones are modified and their are different then mine.

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing the links, it looks like they are from Indonesion fora.
It looks like there are posted two CWM versions there, acoording to the description: V6.0.3.7 and V6.0.4.6, but I haven't flashed them yet.
Always nice to have a second available, might the first one fail


----------



## Ano11 (Jun 16, 2015)

razvangrig said:


> What matters is that we have working CWM and root. MirnesAndroidYoung2 can you make rom? Thank you

Click to collapse



As indicated by _MirnesAndroidYoung2_ earlier, we can use the SAMSUNG GALAXY V CUSTOM ROMs.
Here's how to dot it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/hello-sm-g130-users-d-t3132743 (he moved his post here)
Good luck!


----------



## TuTrolloLove (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello. I am new but l read the post more times. I have a question: I have a question: Who, in this post, are working on a custom rom? How you could take that custom rom?

Thanks.

PD: ZenTouch V2 ROM Samsung Galaxy V, I did not work on my Samsung Galaxy Young 2 SM-G130 HN


----------



## razvangrig (Jun 17, 2015)

I installed 3 different roms, followed the instructions and flashed buildprop. with all roms I get the same error: "unfortunately, the process com.android.systemui has stopped"
What could be wrong?


----------



## Ano11 (Jun 17, 2015)

Please remove your post here, as you also posted it in the new thread started by _MirnesAndroidYoung2_. It gets very confusing when people start replying to the same post but in different threads


----------



## CaLix25 (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right place to post, but if not, Admin just delete my post.

Hi all,

I bought this new device for only 359 Sar here in Saudi, it is cheap but good specs as stated below:
Android OS:  4.4.2 Kitkat
Size:              320 x 480 pixels, 3.5 inches (~165 ppi pixel density)
Sim:               2 Slot
Camera:        3.15MP 2048 x 1536 pixels
Video:            [email protected]
CPU:             1 GHz
Battery:          1300 mAh

Now, this is my question. is there anyone trying to root this device?try several apps but did not work.
If anyone have this device and manage to root, just post a comment below 

Thanks,

From Filipino Guy here in Saudi Arabia


----------



## razvangrig (Jun 17, 2015)

As long as they do reply it's ok


----------



## Ano11 (Jun 17, 2015)

razvangrig said:


> As long as they do reply it's ok

Click to collapse



It looks like you don't get it... The nice thing about a public forum is that is a big archive that can be consulted later on, by people having the same problem looking for a solution.
If you multi-post in different threads, one thread might be "dead" without a solution. However, the solution was maybe published in the other thread (!).
Most people know how frustrating it is to find a thread that states your problem without an appropriate solution.
To prevent these dead threads, it is a good custom not to post it twice, that's why I suggested you to delete the post.
If not, then at least please feel obliged to edit your post and refer the readers to that other thread as well.


----------



## razvangrig (Jun 17, 2015)

Ano11 said:


> It looks like you don't get it... The nice thing about a public forum is that is a big archive that can be consulted later on, by people having the same problem looking for a solution.
> If you multi-post in different threads, one thread might be "dead" without a solution. However, the solution was maybe published in the other thread (!).
> Most people know how frustrating it is to find a thread that states your problem without an appropriate solution.
> To prevent these dead threads, it is a good custom not to post it twice, that's why I suggested you to delete the post.
> If not, then at least please feel obliged to edit your post and refer the readers to that other thread as well.

Click to collapse



I get it, but I see you don't, since you are really persistent. I don't feel obliged to do anything, but I will edit my post. On the other hand, do you have any useful replies to answer the questions around here, or just requests?  Your only posts in this thread were about teaching forum rules, netiquettes and other unuseful remarks. Only 28 posts and already a mod? I sense a little ocd about rules.


----------



## Ano11 (Jun 17, 2015)

razvangrig said:


> I get it, but I see you don't, since you are really persistent. I don't feel obliged to do anything, but I will edit my post. On the other hand, do you have any useful replies to answer the questions around here, or just requests?  Your only posts in this thread were about teaching forum rules, netiquettes and other unuseful remarks. Only 28 posts and already a mod? You seem polite, but I sense a little ocd about rules.

Click to collapse



Great! By the way, I am the one that found out and posted a rooting procedure in this thread that should work for all SM-G130H phones. I thought that was really a good answer to the OP 
But I did not mean to offend you, I am sorry if you feel that way.


----------



## razvangrig (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah, great answer, great rooting procedure, that was already posted on htcmania forum long before your post here (we have google too). Just keep at it, maybe xda will notice your great contribution to the android community and make you a mod :fingers-crossed:


----------



## PenguinDada (Jul 7, 2015)

Just a heads up here.

I started messing around with the Xposed framework 2.7 experimental1 yesterday and it works great! Just make sure you are rooted and have made a nandroid backup with CWM recovery beforehand. Currently, I have installed BootManager, Wanam Xposed, Youtube AdAway and Youtube Background Playback. Any module recommendations would be more than welcome. And once again, I want to thank all the people that have worked on this device :good::good::good:


----------



## Youngsterz (Jul 26, 2015)

Maybe this is too late, but i can root this device 

 Sent from my SM-G130H using XDA Forums


----------



## Ano11 (Aug 23, 2015)

Youngsterz said:


> Maybe this is too late, but i can root this device

Click to collapse



Join the club!


----------



## Heathciff (Oct 18, 2015)

Ano11 said:


> Join the club!

Click to collapse



I'll be joining too then.  My firmware version is G130HXXUOANL1 and the mentioned file only works with G130HNXXUOANH2 and G130HNXXUOANH5. I read through a couple other things and i thought i needed to change my firmware version. So i went to sam mobile and looked for the appropriate firmware. The closest thing i found was G130HNXXUOANH6. I don't know if the root file will work for this firmware and i will check later. But for now, where can i download the G130HNXXUOANH2 or G130HNXXUOANH5 firmware?


----------



## Ano11 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi there,
Just first try to root using your own firmware version. If that doesn't work, follow the procedure and download the versions mentioned in post #29.


----------



## ahamedsan (Nov 2, 2015)

Try kingo super user via pc
sure it will work


----------



## Heathciff (Jan 2, 2016)

My firmware is G130HXXUOANL1 as I didn't change it and I have successfully rooted. I don't think you guys will like this because the root slows the phone down majorly. I used a custom recovery and flashed SuperSU zip and I was rooted. However I have lost the recovery file but it is out there.

---------- Post added at 04:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 AM ----------

Also I have now another device which I am focused on so I will only help and try things.


----------



## lorddaniel2006 (Jan 8, 2016)

If the root file doesn't work for you then try rooting with iroot. Cuz as of now you will now have a rootable kernel. I tried and it worked. WHat about you?


----------



## Heathciff (Jan 12, 2016)

lorddaniel2006 said:


> If the root file doesn't work for you then try rooting with iroot. Cuz as of now you will now have a rootable kernel. I tried and it worked. WHat about you?

Click to collapse



I guess I'll have to go grab my Young then and test it out. I've flashed stock on it so it doesn't have CWM anymore. But I'll have a hunt for it again


----------



## DaniPhii (Jan 25, 2016)

Robi-K said:


> I have managed to root my variant SM-G130HN with the file attached. Simply flash with Odin. After that download SuperSU from Play Store.
> My firmware version is XXUOANH5. It also works with XXU0ANH2 tested. Z3X box developers made it available for me. So credit goes to them.

Click to collapse



Who could I ask for doing the same with XXU0APA2 firmware published 2016-01-13?


----------



## Heathciff (Jan 29, 2016)

DaniPhii said:


> Who could I ask for doing the same with XXU0APA2 firmware published 2016-01-13?

Click to collapse



You don't need anyone to do anything, simply download the firmware that file supports and flash it with odin


----------



## taufik hidayat29 (Mar 23, 2016)

I will download kernel


----------



## Fikri_Galyoungers (Jun 28, 2016)

Using 360 root app or install cwm recovery to your phone if done have cwm download superuser.zip and flash it via cwm


----------



## philsilvers (Mar 16, 2019)

Years ago I rooted the G130HN using an obscure  rooting app, went through handfuls & handfuls of every root app ever made and every version including all obscure Chinese rooting apps, I was about to give up when I managed to find one that actually worked, unfortunately I deleted the app without noting the name or version of it, I was very disappointed for quite a while after because even to this day no-one has ever managed to do this to the G130HN without a PC.


----------



## philsilvers (Mar 27, 2019)

bert2382 said:


> i have G130HNXXU0ANH3 can i root my phone with G130HNXXU0ANH2_ROOT ....... if i can where i put it in odin to flash it

Click to collapse



In pda


----------

